# Ogre gunline



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I don't know if this is in the right place as its a bit of an armylist and a bit of tactics but I was asked about my Ogre gunline army and decided to do this little tactica.
I'll start with a basic list that I use at 2250 points.
for characters I use a bruiser as general and just to keep down the cost he gets hvy arm, brace of pistols and as anti magic is hit and miss a greatskull and one of the cheap generic magic swords depending on what army he's facing.
Then I normally use 2 butchers with a dispel scroll a piece and bangstikk or bloodcleaver.
for the 4th slot I take a hunter with cathayan jet.
depending on the army I face I swap and change between a second hunter and the fighty butcher.
The troops are 3 bulls with lt arm and ironfist, 2 units of 3 ironguts normally I'll upgrade 1 of the ironguts to have runemaw as its worth the extra 40pts by the time you buy the std and the general will go in this unit.
then I use 4/5 units of 24 gnoblars and 10 trappers.
For the special choices I just take 4x3 leadbelchers but sometimes drop a unit in favour of a scrap launcher.
Rare is harder to choose from its normally 2 gorgers when facing a gunline/artillery army or depending on my opponent I'll use dogs of war cavalry as cheap ,fast shock units or a couple of maneaters with brace of pistols(If I use these then the bruiser goes in with them)

Tactically your relying on not rolling lots of misfires for your leadbelchers but then I am really lucky with these units so don't worry to much about this.
I usually set up with the general central in 1 of the killer units (Ironguts or maneaters) and the other Irongut and bulls in support.
The leadbelchers work in teams of 2 units per side that way if the first unit scores badly on the misfire dice then you have a second unit to even the odds. These Iplace slightly forward of the fighting units.
The gnoblars I send as far forward as possible(to try and avoid the inevitable overrun as soon as they get engaged in combat. I deploy these in long thin lines 2 ranks of 12 usually these are really used to mess up your opponents fast cav as they cover enough of the battleline to shut them out and sharp stuff is underrated( My units have easily killed 5 strong units of heavy knights and any light cav they face especially if you get their movement right you can shoot and stand and shoot giveing you 48 shots not enough to make a dent on a big infantry block but a few failed cav saves mess up elite units.
The best place to put your hunters is about 8" behind and to the side of your gnoblars that way if your gnobs get rolled over you get a side on shot against the unit I once kebabed 5 blood knights this way it was worth the 48 point lost on the gnoblars.
The dogs of war cav should be used near the hunters to flank charge anything that gets through the gnoblar screen if you take them or the gorgers to harass the back of the opponents line especially mortars or artillery on hills.
If anyone has questions or I think of anything else I'll add more later.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the sound of that Lineup, good missile support, great range, With each Leadbelcher able to potentially fire 10 strength 4 shots each with a armour save penalty, a unit of two is more than enough to severely cripple a unit walk within range, unleash a volley of shots, flee a charge to reload then next turn you can stand and shoot to obliviate whats left ^^ when I fought just 4 leadbelchers hammering away at my Meat sheilds to get to my wights, my necromancers found it hard to keep up replenishing the sheild, in the 3 rounds it took my wights to finally hack them down (Slow movement + 1 failed Vanhel Danse Macabre spells) they had fired enough shots to take down about 60% of the zombies sheilding my Grave guard.

Butchers are also a very good choice, especially to have two, they cause nasty amounts of damage to my important units and characters, good to equip them with dispel scolls too, (I hate it when people dispel a great Gaze of Nagash roll)

Ironguts are extemely good at bringing even the heaviest of calvary down, but work best in groups of 4

Bruiser? I find them unfair, especially when they can destroy my entire skeleton regiments with a single bull charge, (potentially 15 wounds) especially when armed with a ranged weapon, however. Still a potentially devestating model. even on its own.

the only weakness I can see in your army is if your leadbelchers bite the dust and your Butchers go down early, if that happens people can move freely without fear of a faceful of shrapnel or fear of having to eat through a straw. also, if your leadbelchers are engaged and your ironguts are busy, your bulls and hunter(s) can be vunerable to charges, magical missiles, or artillary peices, I once saw a hunter die via small unit of clanrats, mainly because he was outflanked with no support, I've seen people extremely confidant to the point they will try to use leadbelchers or irongut bull charges once too often, and end up losing their entire units, as long as you reload often, and judge whether you should correctly charge or not, your army will do EXTREMELY well, I have no doubt that if you keep this battle formation, and hopefully don't get many miscasts or misfires, you could win a match without any visible effort.

I would not like to fight your army as it is now, ^^ My black coaches death makes me cry =(


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice write up.

I will be checking this set of ideas out when I get going on my army.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The hardest part about this type of army is painting all the damn gnoblars it takes extreme will power but its worth it when you watch them mow down cavalry units:victory:
As with any Ogre army its really about picking units in groups of 2's and making sure they work together (I treat each group as 1 unit in my head when I'm playing)
the only problem with this is when your first unit totally destroys what its shooting and you have to work out which unit to shoot with the next salvo.
That and not keeping your gnoblar screen to close to the ogres I made that mistake in my first game and was punished by the overrun as it ignores fear and stand and shoot.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

The only problem with Gnoblars is that whenever they come anywhere near my cairn wraiths, blood knights or banshees, they run like hell, as Ogres can't lead Gnoblar fighter regiments its hard to actually get close enough for me to attack (Unless I do a 14" charge, with Frenzy ^^ a potential 20 or more wounds, although that is only limited to one of my many units)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have moved this over to tactics as it is better suited here and wont disappear as fast as it would in general.

Nice write up Neil, I had looked at the Ogres briefly a while back but must be one of the few people who positively dislikes the look of the models. It is interesting to see a more unusual playstyle with them though, particularly since most people regard them as an easy win.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, interesting Neil, thanks for writing this up for me.

I very well might try it out :good:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If your playing ogres anyway its definately a way worth trying a couple of times, especially against the high elf armies as its really hard to win against them normally.
I used it against a dark elf player today and his telling me repeatedly how great his army was and how weak mine was lasted until a double leadbelcher combo destroyed a complte unit of witch elves in 1 round of shooting and the gnoblars took out both units of dark riders. The only thing I struggled to kill was his 2 hydra's it took 2 units of ironguts and the lord just to kill the first 1.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Neil I know its been awhile for this but could you post the list you run when you use an ogre gunline?

I just got the ogre armybook and I am having trouble in fitting everything in.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I ran against Dark Elves yesterday.
Bruiser, cathayan longsword, Brace of handguns,cathayan jet (only because it was D,elfs)

Butcher, halfling cookbook,dispel.

Butcher, dispel,bangstick.

Hunter,greatskull.

24 gnoblars

24 Gnoblars

2x3 bulls

10 trappers

4x3 leadbelchers

3 maneaters, brace of handguns and hvy armour.

Gorger.
This works out at 1983 points normally I play 2250 and for this I'd upgrade the bruiser to a Tyrant and throw in a unit of Ironguts with runemaw plus I only took the cathayan jet because it upsets darkelf players normally I'd just use spangleshard or you could just add more gnoblars and bulls.
The only changes I make otherwise is against undead armies I try to add a few magic weapons to combat etherial troops.
You can easily swop out a unit of leadbelchers for a scraplauncher but I don't have much luck with it.


----------

